# .dll Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen



## Thalifax (10. Juni 2005)

*.dll Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen*

Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes Problem: 

Ich wollte Panda Platinum Internet Security löschen, was bis auf 5 Dateien auch geklappt hat.
Und zwar handelt es sich um 5   ".dll"  - Dateien! 

Windoof will die Dateien nicht löschen mit der Begründung, dass die Dateien entweder noch Schreibgeschützt, bzw noch aktiv sind.
Schreibgeschützt sind sie nicht, dass habe ich schon überprüft.

Weil ich davon ausgehe, dass die Dateien immer automatisch beim Start von Windoof gestartet werden, habe ich versucht über "msconfig" mal nur die Grundtreiber und Einstellungen zu laden; hat aber leider auch nix gebracht! 

Ne Mail an den Kundenservice habe ich auch schon geschickt, aber ich dachte ich frag auch nochmal euch! Vielleicht hat ja einer ne konstruktive Idee!

Mfg
Der Thalifax


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: .dll Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen*



			
				Thalifax am 10.06.2005 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...


vielleicht werden dieses dateien eben doch noch von anderen programmen genutzt, zB haben die evtl. irgendwelche anderen dll ersetzt, die windows so oder so benötigt, da sie neuer waren als die alten...?

wozu willst du die denn unbedingt löschen?



ps: aber nen neustart hast du doch nach der deinstallation schon gemacht, oder?


----------



## Thalifax (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: .dll Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen*

Ich will die unbedigt löschen, damit ich die 2005 Version draufziehen kann. Das Problem ist nur, dass das nicht geht, weil ich ja erst mal die alte Version löschen soll!!!! Neustart hab ich auch schon gemacht!


----------



## Thalifax (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: .dll Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen*

Kein Plan obs nützt, aber es handelt sich um folgende Dateien:

-icl_cfg.dll
-pavlsp.dll
-pavOLE.dll
-PavTrc.dll
-StoreMan.dll


----------



## Hotmenwolf (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: .dll Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen*



			
				Thalifax am 10.06.2005 06:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Plan obs nützt, aber es handelt sich um folgende Dateien:
> 
> -icl_cfg.dll
> -pavlsp.dll
> ...



probier si mal mit gedrückter shift taste zu löschen. Da wird erzwingt das die dateien gelöscht werden. es sei denn ein programm benutzt sie. Dann würd ich versuchen Windows im abgesicherten Modus hochzufahren und dann probieren sie zu löschen da wirklich nur das geladen wird um windows zu betreiben.


----------



## Thalifax (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: .dll Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen*

So habs geschafft!
Und zwar habe ich einen Registry-Cleaner benutzt und der hat alle noch vorhandenen Dateien entfernt!


----------

